# Great dog contests at MIDWEST WATERFOWL FEST - Aug. 25 &



## outdoorsguy (Feb 14, 2006)

_3rd Annual _
*MIDWEST WATERFOWL FEST*
*August 25 & 26, 2006*
new *SCHEELS* store - parking lot 
1551 45th St.SW, Fargo ND

* (Youth and Adult) Duck & Goose Calling Contest - includes the ND national qualifying duck calling championship!
* Over *$10,000* in prizes! 
*Feature speakers are *WILL PRIMOS* (Primos Game Calls) & professional dog trainer *J. PAUL JACKSON* (Drake Waterfowl) 
* Wildgame Cook-Off
*_* K-9 "Super Air" & "Super Launch" Challenge*_
* Duck Calling Clinics for the Youth 
* Bouncy Castle for the kids
* Free hot dogs & Coca-Cola products
* Lots of vendors at this years event!

CHECK BACK OFTEN FOR MORE DETAILS! For more information contact *Craig Bjur* at (701) 241-1356 or [email protected].
The Midwest Waterfowl Fest is sponsored by the Fargo Park District, Scheels, Coca-Cola and Luther Family Ford.


----------

